# January Local 3 Aptitude Test



## Mike94 (Jan 14, 2018)

Rob0511 said:


> Anyone took the aptitude test for local 3? It’s been ten days and I haven’t heard anything yet as far as results go.


I take mine tomorrow, but not at local 3, how did you do?


----------



## Rob0511 (Dec 2, 2017)

I think I did pretty well on the reading comprehension, missed some
nswers in the math part though; missed like 8 questions...Hoping I hear something soon. Did you take your test already?


----------



## mateo613 (Mar 28, 2014)

what test did you take??? i wasnt aware we where taking in new members is this for a seperate division from the A division ?? or is this for the apprenticeship. i took my test in 2015 and i passed reading comp but didnt do too well on math so i placed low and when i last called i was still on the list to be called???


----------



## Rob0511 (Dec 2, 2017)

This would be for an apprenticeship. Anyone know if this test would be good for other locals?


----------



## mateo613 (Mar 28, 2014)

as far as i know No if you took the test for local 3 then its only for local 3...... im actually in the local i got organized in 2014 as an M helper but ive been trying to get into the apprenticeship since they opened the books in 2014


----------



## Ltbrownsugar615 (Feb 3, 2018)

Rob0511 said:


> Anyone took the aptitude test for local 3? It’s been ten days and I haven’t heard anything yet as far as results go.


I took the test on January 20th and received my results I passed. Try calling the hall if you have not received your results yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rob0511 said:


> This would be for an apprenticeship. Anyone know if this test would be good for other locals?


NOPE, anything associated with a specific local is only good for that local.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ltbrownsugar615 said:


> I took the test on January 20th and received my results I passed. Try calling the hall if you have not received your results yet.


Welcome aboard, saw it was your first post.


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

I recall my first interview with local 3 was back in July 1970... :surprise:


----------



## AnibelRamos (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi Mateo,

Hope all is well!

I actually took the exam and interviewed back in Feb-March 2015 and received a call last week. Today was the college courses orientation (2/6/2018). 

Hope you receive a call, if not, remember that you still have shot. I thought I wouldn't get in because it's been 3 years. Don't lose hope!


----------

